# trying to visit Egypt - any suggestions what places i should visit first



## businessman (Jul 7, 2009)

I am trying to visit Egypt in a few months and wanted to find out what are the best places to visit there.


----------



## racecar (Jul 10, 2009)

*Egypt*



businessman said:


> I am trying to visit Egypt in a few months and wanted to find out what are the best places to visit there.


Hello, Cairo is OK if you want to see allot of history. The Stella De Maira resort is a great place. 
Check out the resorts on the Red Sea if you want to be in a clean place. Cairo is very busy with 25 million people and cars. There is no traffic laws and is very dangours to drive or even be taken some where. 
If you fly into Cairo and have never been here, you will need someone that knows you are comming to make sure you get thur the airport and to a hotel. You cannot do it on your own. Trust me.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

businessman said:


> I am trying to visit Egypt in a few months and wanted to find out what are the best places to visit there.



Hello.

I am unsure as to whether you are just wanting tips for a holiday or working visit based on your user name but I will advise on holiday destinations within Egypt that will allow you to also see how the economy works if you should so wish to do so.

The very first time I visited Egypt I think we did it the right way as we saw as many of the sights as was possible and also had time to relax, perfect holiday! And I would always recommend this format if its your first visit – again, unsure if you have been before but I am assuming not, apologies if this is incorrect.

I booked just over 2 weeks, the first half on a Nile cruise that took you to Luxor, both East and West Banks, Aswan, Karnak, Edfu, Esna, Komombo and so many other places.

So we did Valley of the Kings and Valley of the Queens, Karnak and Luxor temples, Suez Canal etc and then added on a few extra excursions like Abu Simbel and some city tours.

That took us just over a week and then our second week was in a resort in Hurghada from where we travelled to Cairo to see the Pyramids, Museum, Mosque, Citadel and famous Khan-El-Khalili marketplace. We also visited some islands, the El-Gouna area etc.

Been back several times since and am in love with the country. Luxor is really something to see and you could get really involved with the locals there but then again, I could say that about any place bar Cairo to be honest.

Hope this has helped, feel free to PM me for further discussion / more info.

Good luck and hope you love it in Egypt as much as I do


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Welcom to Egypt*

[Hi,many places you can visit in Egypt , but it dependes on your concerns and directions .As you and every one know that Egypt is a country of civilization .If you are the one who like to visit the historical places , you find it in Egypt. you can also enjoy visiting shores on the Red Sea . and the Medetterrenian Sea . there are many beautiful natural views.I have visited these places . so Iwould like to know your interesting to give you the right tips


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

businessman said:


> I am trying to visit Egypt in a few months and wanted to find out what are the best places to visit there.


New Gal gave you the best advice. I'm an Egyptian American and have done Egypt both as a tourist and as a local.

If its a business trip in Cairo with limited time then: Pyramids, the museum and the khan el khalili market are the essentials. Check timings for pyramids visits as there are opening hours and if you want to watch the sound and light show, you need to check when its playing in your language. Go to the market in late afternoon and eventually sit in one of the coffee shops (oberoi) in the market during the evening. Be ready for quite a bit of hassling from the peddlers in the market and pyramids. Just smile, say "shokran" (means thank you) and keep walking.

If you have time for travel, then add Luxor and Aswan. The Karnak and Valley of the Kings is unforgettable.

If you're looking for leisure and beach, then the go to the Red Sea. Sharm el Sheikh is the fun party place while Hurgada is more mellow. Gouna in Hurgada is my favorite, but it is filled with foreigners and egyptians alike. 

By the way, the airport is easy to navigate. Just make sure you get your visa stamp BEFORE standing in the immigration line or you'll waste a lot of time. Look for a desk or stall near the immigration counter.

Have a good trip.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I agree with Newgal. We have done the Nile cruise twice and it is amazing with all the excursions she mentions. We have spent a week in Luxor as well and also flown from Sharm to Luxor for a long week end. We have spent a couple of days in Cairo and personally that was enough for us. We love the Redsea especially Sharm. You can use Sharm or Hurghada as a base to relax and book some internal flights with Egyptair. From Sharm you can fly direct to Luxor but weekends they fly via Cairo so you could work out the flight times to have a visit in Cairo en route if it was just the pyramids and museum you wanted to visit. To Luxor and Cairo from Sharm it is only a 50 min flight and you get the best of both worlds historic and relaxation.


----------

